# New member



## Ihsan (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi I´m new member here and I´m very happy to found this very supportive forum. Well i´m gonna introduce myself: I´m a young woman and my gyno told me that I have pcos. I have been trying to conceive one year and still no success  Now i´m thinking to go to Sims Clinic to seek some help, because I´m not completely happy with my doctor (just pay money and no get anything, just this answer: keep trying  ) . Are u going to sims clinic? Could u tell me how they work?
Thanks for listen.

Pd:Sorry if u don´t understand me well but my english it´s not my mother tongue


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Ihsan,

I have PCOS too. Did the doctor tell you if you ovulate, they can find out this very easily with a day 21 progesterone level blood test. I think there is great hope to conceive if you have pcos, I already have a daughter and am now pregnant again. I conceived both times on a drug called clomid which makes you ovulate.

Mary


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Ihsan,

Hallo and welcome. I am afraid I don"t know too much about the SIMS clinic (live up in N Ireland) but it seems to have a good reputation.

As Mary says there are good treatment options to for PCOS and if you are unhappy with your doctor I would give SIMS a ring. From memory they have an online booking form( looked at the website a while back myself).

Good luck,

Dahlia x


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

hi im new to the site aswell and i would just like to say we are on our 2ww with sims in dublin and we would reccommend them to anyone, any info you can pm and i will help as much as i can.....good luck to everyone


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi 
Looking for some info on Simms, if you have gone through treatment at Royal or anywhere else, do they require you to do all the bloods tests, HIV ect again, or will they accept med records from other clinic.  How does it work?  Any help appreciated.  Is their waiting list long?
Thanks bron


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ihsan:  Welcome to the boards.  I don't know anything about Sims other than what I've read on here.  From what I've read on here, they are good.


----------

